
Changing my operating system - urlwolf
https://sivers.org/os
======
cphang
If you are interested to change yours, I recommend the Book [Seeking Wisdom:
From Darwin to Munger]([http://www.amazon.com/Seeking-Wisdom-Darwin-Munger-
Edition/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Seeking-Wisdom-Darwin-Munger-
Edition/dp/1578644283))

